# My Third Attempt At All Grain



## Bogan333 (19/5/12)

Taste: bloody beautiful No off flavors Light malt , nice bitterness and very refreshing, Aroma: very fruity mainly from the Galaxy hops. After a couple of min's in the glass the beer clears up. I'm now hooked on All Grain brewing.

Grain Bill
5.673kg JW EXPORT PILSNER MALT
630g JW MUNICH LIGHT MALT
315gm JW CRYSTAL LIGHT
126gm JW WHEAT MALT

Hop Bill
SPOR Flowers 35g 60min's Boil
SPOR Flowers 16g 40 min's Boil
SPOR Flowers 15g 15min's Boil
SPOR Flowers 15g 0 min's Aroma
Galaxy Pellet 15g 0 min;s Aroma

Whirlfloc 1 Talbet 15 min's boil
15g Brew Cellar Premium Lager Yeast

Batch size 29.0L
OG 1.040
FG 1.007
ABV 4.91
EBC 8.9
IBU 40
Efficiency 70%
BU:GU Ratio 0.80
Balance Vale 1.75
Boil Time 60 min's

Fermentation Temperature 12c
Primary 7 days
Secondary 7 days


----------



## Bribie G (19/5/12)

Could sink a couple of those right now, well done. It's amazing how many people assume that you have to do fifty or a hundred all grain brews to get the thing by the balls, My third AG won first prize in a mini comp at the Brisbane Amateur Beer Brewers club and at another club recently a guy won second with about his second AG. 
It's not rocket science :icon_cheers: 

PS do yourself a favour and try that recipe with 30-50% wheat malt, it really cleans it up and brings out those hops.


----------

